# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Deck Sealing - Big Mistake

## LotteBum

I'm hoping someone here might be able to help me as I'm in BIG trouble. 
Mid last year we built a deck using ironbark decking and decided to seal it using Spa & Deck.  So, off we went to Bunnings to buy some.  I spoke to one of their people who recommended I use the 'Natural' colour because, being ironbark, we did not want to conceal the natural colour of the deck.  Thinking the Spa & Deck 'Natural' colour was clear, we proceeded to apply it.  It went completely orange and concealed all of the natural variations in our beautiful, not to mention expensive, decking.  Not only this, but regardless of colour, I thought it made our deck look like cheap modwood (plastic composite decking) and that is not at all what we wanted.  My partner was a little more tolerant of the plastic look (but not the colour), however being the fussy cow I am, I was devastated. 
I rang the Spa & Deck representative in Brisbane who came to visit us.  He was very helpful and left us with a couple of containers of gear to strip the product off and told us to apply it and wash it off with a 1500 psi pressure cleaner.  We did this, but there is still some of the product remaining in the sunnier spots on the deck and I really want to get rid of the stuff so that I can oil the deck instead... 
So... has anyone ever removed Spa & Deck with much success??  Should we sand the remaining bits?  I'm at a loss because it cost quite a bit to buy, plus hire of the pressure cleaner, so we're about $300 out of pocket just for doing it.  Not happy.  That said, I just want to get it out of my sight - I can't stand that orange look anymore. 
Hoping for some good avice  :Redface: ) 
Cheers,
Lotte

----------


## Dusty

Sanding the deck prior to applying a different type of coating to what was previously on the timber is the smartest way to go.  
This ensures that any residue left over from the last coat is completely gone, thus making sure that whatever your new coating choice is,  has every possible chance of being a success.

----------


## jimj

Lotte, 
 As many people on this forum have guessed I am a fan of Spa&Deck and yet not all of their shades. I have put it down on 70 plus situations but I have never ever used the shade Natural as it looks like yellow egg yolk thrown all over the timber. In my opinion and I have expressed to the Flood company they shouldn't have used the name natural as everyone thinks it will be clear like water. There is no thing yet(to my knowledge) that is clear and that will blocK the sun's UV. I concur with Dusty that I would just have the whole deck sanded back say to 80 grit and start all over. I am not sure what you have fixed the deck with but if they are dome headed nails they will have to be punched down to allow for sanding. After the sanding you are ready to recoat with your chose product as if it is having its first coating.  
I feel for you because this whole deck coating-recoating-bum steer information from shop assistants can be both frustrating, heartbreaking and costly. 
Feel free to call me if you want anymore help.  
jimj               www.restore-a-deck.com.au

----------


## Blu_Rock

Sadly, in my experience, many of the Bunnings staff do not know what day of the week it is. Despite Bunnings' claims that their staff know about the products they sell, I have had numerous experiences that have shown that many of their staff know little. However, ocassionally, you do run across some staff members who are experienced trades people who will give great advice.  
Regarding the Spa N Deck "natural" colour, in the past, it has been stated on this forum that the natural tint is not clear, rather, it has a yellow hue. I suppose it pays to do a little independent research before making a decision that will ruin your project. At least sanding your deck back to bare wood will fix the problem and you will be wiser (and a little poorer) for the experience. 
That said, I have used Spa N Deck's Cedar colour on my deck and am happy with the result. I agree with Jim and reckon it's about time that Flood (and they are not the only manufacturer) renamed their "natural" tint so people do not get the wrong steer. With this in mind, when you go to select a decking oil (if that is the finish that you decide to go with) be wary of "natural" coloured decking oils ... they will, most likely, also give your deck a yellowish colour. Good luck with the project and here is hoping that it all works out OK in the end.

----------


## UteMad

Hi Lottebum   I thrown own a thread on resto of a deck using spa n deck in merbau ... thought the colour might be of interest if you can't get all the coating off  cheers utemad

----------

